# Armenian: Text on a cross



## Dragos49

Hello!
Could someone, please, translate this cross.
It is from Sulina, Romania, written in Armenian.
Thank you!


----------



## Dragos49

Another photo of the cross.
The second armenian row is a little bit more clear than in the previous photo.


----------



## Dragos49

In the second line I was told it could be something like “surp” (saint in armenian).
      Besides, below the space from 8 and 7 from 1874 there is a “?” – it could be շ or ջ ) and below the space before 1 from 1916 there is ք, I think.


----------



## konb

Hi! the first line is quite obviously her name, 
ՄԱՐԻԱՄ Ս. ԲԱՐՍԵՂԵԱՆ
Mariam S. Barseghyan, I would transcribe in the modern Eastern pronunciation.
The second line is to poorly preserved


----------



## Dragos49

Thank you very much, Konb!
In the second line I was told it could be something like “surp” (saint in armenian).
Besides, below the space from 8 and 7 from 1874 there is a “?” – it could be շ or ջ ) and below the space before 1 from 1916 there is ք, I think.


----------

